# Garage and modest OCD medicine



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Here' my wee beastie tucked away in his nest....










Here's my modest collection of car cleaning materials....includes AG, Victoria Wax, Chemical Guys, PoorBooys, Gliptone, Sonus, Meguairs (incl. my new G220) products, plus a Gilly, loads of m/fs and an old first aid box for a small paint brushes and toothbrushes.....










OCD really got to me recently.....poor weather prevented me from cleaning the cars so I decided to make some of my own labels to go on the old AG spritzers I use for APC, wheel cleaner, clay lube etc. Looks better than scribbling on the side with marker pen (yes I know I'm sad...)










Got to go...the nurse says my 5 minutes of "outside world" time is up....

:wave:


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

nice little collection.i see the l2b and riv run plaques you attending them this year?


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cheers. I hope to go on the L2B run again (unofficial runner), but will have to miss out on the Riv Run this year as the wife will be starting a new job that week and can't get the time off......real shame as we've done it for the last 10 years and really enjoy the run down there.....how about you????


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice labels!! Can I place an order!?!?! Nice idea........:thumb:


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Phil, I have to admit it. I too have fallen for the making lables craze recently. I am a virgo afterall! The missus thinks im terribly sad though.
Detritus.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote from the wife....

"tut.....for f*cks sake....you sad [email protected]"


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

Phil1971 said:


> Quote from the wife....
> 
> "tut.....for f*cks sake....you sad [email protected]"


Hahahaaa! nice!
Cool labels too mate, thats a top idea:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Really class idea with the labels phil :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Love that car.


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

Phil1971 said:


> Cheers. I hope to go on the L2B run again (unofficial runner), but will have to miss out on the Riv Run this year as the wife will be starting a new job that week and can't get the time off......real shame as we've done it for the last 10 years and really enjoy the run down there.....how about you????


Yeh will be doing riv run, beaulieu, l2b and smd which i think is the best show out of the lot!


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been down to Beaulieu once, but do SMD and MITP as well every year......I really like MITP, until last year in the mud bath at Santa Pod......didn't seem as good as before and the venue was a bit naff IMO.

Hope the snow clears in time for the Riv Run !!!

I'll have to keep my eye out for your GT...!!!!

For those label freaks, here's the reverse side....


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

thats brill.

car does look mint. i may see some of you on the riv run if i get mine roadworthy in time. it wont look to good though. it needs a damn good polish.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great stuff - love the labels and great brand slogan :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice one Phil 

I get those sorts of comments off my wife as well......


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

Phil1971 said:


> I'll have to keep my eye out for your GT...!!!!


only show mines going to this year is beaulieu, im blagging lifts to all the rest this year my gt is to impractical to take to far, beaulieu is only 30 mins up the road for me. tho i will be prepping the yellow clubby estate i posted up a few weeks ago for the sns in newquay


----------



## CHRIS400 (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome labels


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

erm.. i think you need to get out more often!! lol


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

hahaha excellent!!!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice work with those labels ... you CAN polish a turd, BTW ... it does get very messy though :lol:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice patriotic garage !!! cool labels too !!


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Great garage and collection and a fantastic little car in there. One of the last ones too. Is it a 500? Bit of a shrine to the minis. Looks like London to Brighton badges from here


----------



## N182VVV (Mar 3, 2008)

Love the labels.
I suffer really bad solvent abuse from not labelling mine properly.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rew said:


> Great garage and collection and a fantastic little car in there. One of the last ones too. Is it a 500? Bit of a shrine to the minis. Looks like London to Brighton badges from here


Cheers Rew. It's one of the special edition 'last of the line' Cooper Sport's, but not badged as one of the last 500. I bought it new from a dealer in March 2001, 5 months after production ended.

Added a few bits over the last 7 years, including the Cooper S-Works 90bhp conversion.....

You're right...the plaques are from the London to Brighton, plus the Riviera Run and Mini in the Park...the real shrine is in the spare room, which is full of mini models and comes complete with prayer mat...!! 

Now having to build another shrine for my expanding collection of polishing stuff !!!!


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Would defo get some pics of the mini up. Looked at a sport in the same spec as that but ended up getting a 99 BRG sportpack with 14k on the clock. Parted with it last year and have regretted just about every minute since. Classic minis really do go down well on here, especially the mint ones. 

Should get a classic mini show it off thread going:lol: 

Rew


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Posted some of these before...but what the heck....!!!!














































Got any piccies of your old BRG....??


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks fantastic:thumb: Really do like the Red ones.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cheers...

That green looks amazing.....flawless.....can even see the metal flake 'popping' as they say in the first photo.....

Can see why you were sad to see it go.....have to treat yourself again one day....


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

May do but getting another RS first. Would probably be either a very rare almond green sportpack or an LE 40 in burgundy. We shall see


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice motor. Proper Mini, not the modern fat ar5e thing.


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Great collection! How do you like the vics paint cleanser?


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

BNR32 said:


> Great collection! How do you like the vics paint cleanser?


I was introducted to Vic Wax a couple of years ago by a colleague at work. He got me some of their Lite Cleanse, Red & Yellow Wax and the Quick Detail. I find all of the products exceptional.

The Lite Cleanse can be applied by hand and then worked in by using a rolled up microfibre cloth. Even after claying, this still picks up alot of muck and gives the car a nice sheen even before you put on the wax.

Both yellow and red waxes are nice to apply (the red by hand) and last ages. Really brings the red paint out on my ROVER mini.

The Quick Detail is amazing, spray on, wipe a couple of times and you get a real bling finish, much easier to apply and better results than Last Touch IMO (but its dearer so it should be !!)

Have you used any of their products yet...?


----------



## new to vw (May 16, 2007)

daft question what size are the labels and where did you get them from...


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

new to vw said:


> daft question what size are the labels and where did you get them from...


I just created them on Word using a variety of fonts and backgrounds. Printed them out to match the size of the old Autoglym bottles, laminated them and stuck 'em on with double sided tape (Super glue didn't work) !!! Jobs a good u'n !!!


----------

